# How did you get introduced in to the antique classic bicycle hobby



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 11, 2020)

Let's hear some stories  of who or what influenced you to get in to the bike hobby....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2020)

PeeWee


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 11, 2020)

Well it was kind of scary, when I looked back and my dad was several feet back and then I realized that nobody was holding the back end of the seat in order to ensure that the bike didn’t tip over, while I was riding it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2020)

My Granddaughter got me started and then taught me how to handle a wrench. She's one cool cookie and puts Pee Wee to shame!


----------



## bobcycles (May 11, 2020)

always loved old stuff....never into "new" since I was a punk@ss kid.
vintage furn, clothes, cars, etc.  Couldn't handle mainstream consumerism
or the disposable economy...  or at least have always
tried to avoid it as much as possible.
Back at Lincoln Jr High in Santa Monica Calif...we used to lock up
our bikes off school grounds ( so our number plates, grips etc wouldnt get 
pilfered in the schools bike compound) in a space between these 2 old apartments...
languishing there was an old *"Colorflo" higgens*...left for the ages...my first glimpse of what was to come....
we rode StingRays we had BMX'd (early 70's pre bmx 'industy')...
but marveled at the old "tanks" as kids called the balloon bikes back then.
It wasn't until a couple of years later in high school and having relocated
to Redondo beach where I would see 'tanks' riding on the beach strand path
where I knew I wanted an old 'tank' bike, eventually finding a straight bar
hornet, no fenders, rusty, but with the just deluxe guard and truss rods.
I was hooked... oh yep....35.00 for the bike.
going rate back then ..
It was interesting the reaction the old balloon bikes would garner riding them...
people would flip out on even a BASIC stripped down hornet.
These days very few people notice the balloon stuff ...it all blends in with Retro Hell from china etc...
on a footnote...
Lincoln Jr back in the 70s was probably the most progressive middle school in the country with everything from 
the ruling surf culture to the Crips on campus...Jeff Ho, Natural Progression, Blue Cheer surfboards...Live rock bands after school...
A film class that made surf movies and screened them at lunch time with Led Zepellin cranked to 10
in the auditorium with kids smoking pot.  The vintage balloon tire bikes fit right in with the So Cal ethos of the time
which was at the forefront of arts and culture for the entire nation.  Everything started here folks..
I really do cherish the chance I had to grow up in that mind expanding mileau...

Documentary film maker and chronicler of the LA music scene Dave Markey came up
out this broth of creativity....

Here's a glimpse in to Daves passion as it evolved as a 15 year old Indie film maker in Santa Monica circa late 70s...Hilarious!
shot in Santa Monica....apartments going up everywhere...and vacant dirt lots...(we would BMX)....  now some of the most 
stupid $ real estate in California...
... end of an era
of humble modest dwellings.....etc etc..
progresssss.......   : /


film is so cute!

Like a 'little rascals' of the 70's.....


----------



## Goldenrod (May 12, 2020)

I came in through the Whizzer Club.


----------



## Sven (May 12, 2020)

Hmmmm, I have no clue.
Something happened , as my shed is full of old bicycles and I have acquired a bunch of bike tools.


----------



## Billythekid (May 12, 2020)

My dad had a business when I was little he would get every bike the dump had for $1 each the catch was had to take them all. So I guess I grew up fixing them up I had a early 80s mongoose I think all chrome with the gusset plate on the fork tube loved that bike.as I got older I’m 32 at this point I started going to flea markets to get good old American tools cheap and one day see a Spalding chainless (Is what it turned out to be)I asked the guy about it he said it was a Aj Spalding u know like the golf clubs ( nope no idea what he was talking about ) he wanted $100 which I didn’t see the value in a bike missing front wheel and seat so I went home and looked it up turns out it’s worth some cash we’ll I figured I had to have it since it was a Spalding and that’s my last name. I worried all week I let a good one get away I went back the next weekend and somehow it was still there couldn’t get my money out fast enough I was hooked!!!


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2020)

I went to a garage sale and saw an old Schwinn with a springer front end.Asked the guy if he would sell it and he sold it to me for $4.That started the madness.


----------



## old hotrod (May 12, 2020)

I was into VWs in the 80s and started selling off xtra parts at the swap meets at the big car shows...also at the Pomona Swap Meet...I would see these guys riding around on vintage bikes at the swaps and had to have one. I was working at a parts store and an old guy, a local, came in one day riding an old Schwinn girls bike. I badged him that day and the next few days to buy it till he relented and it became mine...I called it "Fish Bike" because it looked like a fishing lure...lucky me...LOL
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/35NH2g
" title="Fish side"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/1235/1367092669_4a40390961_c.jpg" width="800" height="486" alt="Fish side"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## phantom (May 12, 2020)

It was when I got my first Phantom.....Of course I didn't know at the time it would be a collectible. You see, this was October 1957 on my 12 Birthday.


----------



## kreika (May 12, 2020)

For me it started in the early 90’s when Dan Venturi rolled into Santa Cruz with his beat up white van and trailer. They were stuffed with vintage bikes. Been hooked since.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 12, 2020)

Sale of old balloon bikes from the 1950s- 60s on the side of the road peaked my interest..they were rusty parts bikes...but those early hurd books and the Schwinn book sealed my doom.


----------



## 1motime (May 12, 2020)

Growing up in Venice Ca in the mid 1960's.  We were poor in a poor neighborhood.  People lived there because they could not afford living in LA.  Or they just didn't, couldn't, or wouldn't fit into the normal.  Parents bought a little shack in the old oil field two houses from the sand.  Old bikes were everywhere.  They were rusted junkers and you could get one for free or a couple of dollars.  The perfect thing to get around on!  Never stopped riding!  We were accustomed to old things and I guess if you pay attention the personalities of them shine through.  At some point I realized that the bikes had a past life of shine and chrome!  I like to work with my hands and that was it!  OC bike swap meets, Pomona, the different newsletters and it took off!  Lots of fun.  Still is but not the same!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2020)

why are you into bikes. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

is it time for another 10 page post yet? does anyone even care?  my question is not how did you start, what were your goals, or where do you hope to be in 10 years. my question is what do you get out of it. why bicycles? why old bicycles? why not something else?  my answer is not so simple that...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2020)

Exactly! 
It’s like Deja Vu all over again.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2020)

A contractor remodeling an old home in North Seattle found a Schwinn B-6 carcass ( just the frame,fenders, and spring fork) in the crawl space and brought it to me. I was building hot rods and restoring muscle cars at the time and he thought I could build  bike from what he'd found. I learned fast that piecing a bike together takes more $ than buying one complete. I still have the bike as it was the first I got in to.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> PeeWee
> 
> View attachment 1192516




After meeting you in person I can see the similarities and understand the impact it's had on your choices in fashion and appearance.


----------



## Rivnut (May 12, 2020)

My first bike was a Frankenbike.  I had been riding an old girl's bike that had belonged to my dad's sister. One day I saw a boy's frame with fork on a junk pile. I asked about it and the guy gave it to me.  I took it home and, with the help of my dad, took everything off the girls bike and put it on the boys bike.  A couple of cans of black paint and I was cruising in style.  I rode that bike until I finally got a car.  I learned a lot from my dad and must have stored that knowledge.

A few years ago my wife came home from visiting her dad in Omaha and in the hatch if the car were two older bikes.  "Give them to Ed, he likes to tinker with old stuff." And so it began all over 45 years later.


----------



## Rollo (May 12, 2020)

... 25 years ago a guy that I worked with asked me if I was interested in an old Stingray that he had in his garage ... Ended up trading him some bar stools for it ... That's all it took ...
... Then I graduated to Schwinn middle weights and  any cool ballooners I could find ...


----------



## mrg (May 12, 2020)

Always had 2nd hand Schwinns and did a lot of digging for parts to make dirt bikes & choppers in the mid-late 60's ( back then we found stuff in the orange groves, riverbed, RR tracks, barns & vacant lots! ) and there was my dads 55 Spitfire ( my cousin bought new at Pioneer Schwinn in Norwalk Ca. ) that we terrorized then robbed part off of and left behind garage, well then 2 things happened, mid 70's news footage of Joe Breeze and the Norcal Marin gang racing Klunkers down Mt. Tam started the digging again ( only seemed to bring home frames and skiptooth rims ) to build bikes for the Mt. Wilson downhill here in Socal and a move to HB, cruising the beach trail after surfing and going to Gertrude's PP & Recycled Cycle seeing all that cool stuff  I started thinking about all the parts I passed over digging ( tank, springers etc. ) and that started the hunt!. pic is my 3rd used bike ( 1st was a Colson chain drive trike then a 24 in Dx ), I still have the rear rim of that 24 ( cut the frame to make a chopper and my dad thru it away ) and maybe that 64 StingRay frame but that's for a different thread!, I think that used 64 lime StingRay really started it!, Filled my mom’s patio and garage by the mid-80s


----------



## piercer_99 (May 12, 2020)

It was completely by accident.

I bought one, the rest is history.

I have had a bike since I learned how to ride one at 5 years old. In that time, 2 were purchased brand new, the first new one was in 1970, the second one was in 1978. I still have the 78.

For some reason though, the older they are, the more I like them.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2020)

I always loved old iron. But never had the room or money for cars as a kid, bikes were a good down payment to fill the void. The void was filled when I found a worn 1963 Columbia and a trashed 1966 Spaceliner on the curb when I was about 13. I scored a really nice 1963 Huffy a year later, and the rest was sealed...

Sold the Columbia, sent the Spaceliner to the crusher (like a month before I found this forum), and I still have and enjoy that Huffy.


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2020)

1988 found one from my wife’s friend a green cream bike. The in 1990 the rest of the pictured just started to show up.  I painted a blue schwinn for a friend...Then I was hooked.


----------



## 1817cent (May 12, 2020)

I bought a 1961 2 speed Schwinn Tiger at a yard sale for $10 in 1995.  Later that same year i was in a bike shop in Walla Walla WA and saw one like mine (except in green) and mine was nicer.  They wanted $200 for their bike.

The shop owner saw me eye balling the Tiger and asked me if i liked old bikes.  I answered in the affirmative and he then took me into the back room of his shop.  Hanging in that store room was multiple old balloon bikes from the 30's through the 50's that he had taken in on trade over the years.  I bought some of those bikes from him and also refurbished several for him.  He gave me one bike free for every 2 i refurbished for him.  He also reimbursed me for parts i had to get elsewhere to complete the bikes.

One bike i did for him was a late 40's CWC Roadmaster.  That bike needed rims as the originals were nothing but rust.  Somehow, i got  connected with Jerry Germeau in Seattle, as he had a set of good rims for the bike.  I had the new rims chromed and found the other needed parts and the rest is history...

At one time the shop had multiple bikes that i did on display in their showroom.  They still may, but i have not been in that shop again for years.


----------



## Rollo (May 12, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> 1988 found one from my wife’s friend a green cream bike. The in 1990 the rest of the pictured just started to show up.  I painted a blue schwinn for a friend...Then I was hooked.View attachment 1192839
> View attachment 1192840
> 
> View attachment 1192841
> ...



... I really like that '68 Ramshorn FB ! ...


----------



## Ernbar (May 12, 2020)

I had a nice bike as a kid and always loved bike riding but my oldest brother did the dumb hitch up to a bus trick on his bike and fell down breaking his hip. From that moment on our mom  took away my Columbia bike, my other brother’s Niagara bike and my injured brothers JC Higgins  and refused for us to own or ride one.  Over her objections, I went and bought a Schwinn 10 speed as soon as I turned 18 and rode it for several years till it got stolen. I replaced it with a Raleigh Marathon that I passed on to my son in law about a year ago.


----------



## the tinker (May 12, 2020)

My older brother gave me his Phantom back in 58. Dad bought it new in 52. I fell in love with them springers. All of them, especially Schwinn and Monark. Always had plenty of old ballooners, but never considered it a hobby. There were plenty to choose from on any garbage night. Anytime I seen one with a springer, I'd drag it home. No one wanted the old heavy bikes.  Never in my life did I think I'd still be liking them springers. . .


----------



## Jimmy V (May 12, 2020)

I've always liked old stuff for the style, quality, nostalgia.  My collecting interest had been old cars, auto related stuff,  vintage toy trucks, and vintage (promo) model cars. 
My wife is also a collector/antique dealer so we're always shopping and picking. I had a lightweight Schwinn as a rider and my wife had (has) her childhood Breeze.
She was out on a buying spree one day and brought home a nice Typhoon and a Hollywood and wanted me to clean them up for resale.  I found that I really enjoyed that and it took off from there. That was about 10 years ago.  The middleweights Schwinn's were the gateway for me.  Well made and plentiful (at least they used to be), and easy to sell. Then I met people into old bikes, and went to Ann Arbor.. I was hooked!

 My collection is a mix of middleweights and ballooners, and a few good Schwinn lightweights. Bikes are easy to collect and store compared to say..cars.. 
And riding them is good for you. And if you're riding with good friends and like minded people and enjoying good scenery, even better!


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2020)

Jimmy V said:


> I've always liked old stuff for the style, quality, nostalgia.  My collecting interest had been old cars, auto related stuff,  vintage toy trucks, and vintage (promo) model cars.
> My wife is also a collector/antique dealer so we're always shopping and picking. I had a lightweight Schwinn as a rider and my wife had (has) her childhood Breeze.
> She was out on a buying spree one day and brought home a nice Typhoon and a Hollywood and wanted me to clean them up for resale.  I found that I really enjoyed that and it took off from there. That was about 10 years ago.  The middleweights Schwinn's were the gateway for me.  Well made and plentiful (at least they used to be), and easy to sell. Then I met people into old bikes, and went to Ann Arbor.. I was hooked!
> 
> ...




I remember when most 50’s-60’s middleweights were common and cheap, like $20-$50. Now, around here, the supply is drying up.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2020)

It was about '95 or '96 when I was at a car swap meet. I found a Schwinn straight-bar, '47 or so with the fat bar and a really nice Excelsior badge. I thought that badge was so badazz!  The guy wanted $75 bux. I put it down, but came back about 3 times before finally buying it. I had NO clue about vintage bikes, other than those "tank bikes" were worth about "$300 or so at swap meets.

Then I met a local guy who was collecting... he showed me his bikes and I was hooked! I bought both of the Evolution of the Bicycle books and poured over them, memorizing every picture. This was before there much of anything online to learn from other than the Schwinn forum.

After that I was on the hunt! I found my next bike, a '34 Snyder built Zenith motorbike in a shed near my grandmothers house. Kinda funny, I told my brother "I bet a shed like that would have an old bike in it!"  I peeked inside, and EUREKA!  I talked to the owner (an elderly lady), and she let me have it. I still have that bike, but it's in pieces. Other finds followed of course.  The best being a '41 Clipper, the one that @Mark Mattei sold recently. It was my first full blown, proper restoration.


----------



## saladshooter (May 12, 2020)

Mr. Lepro


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2020)

That was near perfect original untouched.. amazing bike found in a basement by a friend who knew I was liking bikes. I traded him a Astro van full of built up car models from the 60’s. I mean it was full. He got the better end of the deal but it cost me 40 bucks for the models back then. So I thought it was fair.. lol


Rollo said:


> ... I really like that '68 Ramshorn FB ! ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 26, 2020)

Let’s hear from some more of you how are you got introduced into this crazy hobby


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2020)

In 1985 my brother and I were selling at the Englishtown N.J. swap meet. I walked around the 2nd day and spied a half assed Black Phantom. something about it intrigued me. I kept going back to look at it. We were there for 4 days and on the 4th day it was still there. We were all packed up and on our way to the gate to go home and I bought it.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 8, 2020)

Late 70s early 80s I raced bicycle up and down the east coast -allways collected and sold antique phonographs few years later I found un badged 1900s era race bike at a NJ flea market intrigued by how light it was and that it took sew-ups  - met Jim Huntington at Brimfield a year later- hear I am today  - antique motorcycles bicycles  phonographs


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2020)

I have always been into any type of wheeled vehicles. Cars, motorcycles and bikes topping the list. The vintage bike bug really got me about 5 years ago. When I found some old pictures of my  brothers and I riding our bikes when we were young. Fast forward 12 vintage bikes later and still looking for more. Stay safe and have fun.
Hammerhead


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 14, 2021)

I grew up in a large family ,5 older brothers so I received a lot of hand mr downs especially bikes. It became apparent to me early on they the old stuff was better because when it got to me the only bikes that I got were the same ones we all had the new bikes  never lasted. I fell in love with all old stuff and learned to love the nostalgia that come with it. I was the only person listening to Chuck Barry ( the true king of rock and roll ) in high school. I would love to collect muscle cars but I would need a much larger bank account and garage. I have always had a love of the bright late '60s and '70s Schwinn bikes, so vivid no mistaking them.


----------



## Barto (Feb 14, 2021)

Saw a Colson Snap tank about 5 or 6 years ago and I was hooked!


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 14, 2021)

Found a 1948 Schwinn Majestic badged Whizzer (minus the engine) at the curb on trash day in the early 90's...it was all downhill from there...


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 17, 2021)

I was an Education Specialist at a High School and the shop teachers didn’t think my students would be safe in their shops...so I took part of my classroom and made it into a shop. We started repairing bicycles. Didn’t take long and we were building frame up bicycles. Parts were left by my door, others came from dumpster diving behind bike shops, and yard sales. Then one day I got an Iver Johnson boy’s bicycle and said,”What the hell is this?” After researching it turned out to be a 1937! That was 1980 something? Who knows for sure, it just happened!



















I still have it in pieces...someday?


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 17, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1280386



I love your two round beautiful green,,,eyes*!*


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 17, 2021)

My father was the youngest brother, so we're the youngest primos! When we was working at the auto repair shop,my older cousins has the newest stuff and then passed to us! So I got some Schwinn bikes from cousins, big
brother, to me like one blue Schwinn stingray 1970 that I remove all the looks of stingray and turned into 20" version of an full 26" whit Araya heavy duty 20x2.125 rised rims w brake drums in the 2 wheels,short handle bar and small paded tan seat and change the fork blade for a Schwinn chrome springer!I used to delivery the news papers in the morning and rides along the friends after school* I still have a rides sometimes
Also got a Schwinn 16" and performed the exchange from stingray to mini phantom look! Also still have! But what really hook me up,was the red delivery bike use to buy parts,gas, paint or even the breakfast or lunch*!* The amazing all mighty different bicycle,too odd to drive for some people that ride the bike watching the basket not the road*!* Yes Schwinn cycle truck 1955 that I still uses for groceries or fun*!* Now have different ballons from Schwinn Colson Huffman SK etc,,,


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 17, 2021)

I forgot the photos from the first trike and goes on,we have to give a lot of thanks to our Lord who gives us the opportunity to play w the family & friends and rides or collect those nice machines call the bikes! As always said in 2 wheels of a
Schwinn cycle trucks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2021)

I never stopped riding bikes. I have owned at least one bike since age 5. got big into road biking in 1984 when I bought my first new bike. before that time i started collecting pedal cars and vintage bikes... most of my bikes were bought one part at a time... there was a thrift store that had bike parts piled high out back, so I'd grab all the Schwinn parts because Captain Kangaroo said they were the best. my first complete original bike was a 1960 or so Schwinn Tornado. most everything else was just parts put together to make a bike... all Schwinn parts down to the tires and every nut and bolt. Bought my B6 around 1985 or so. sold almost everything I had some time in the 90's but kept the B-6.

about 4 years ago a buddy bought the remains of a 37 Schwinn and put that together, which prompted me to put my B-6 back together with all the parts it was missing. which prompted me to then buy my DX. then I found the Cabe so now I am a bike expert who amazes my friends with all the things I know about old bikes.


----------



## ian (Feb 17, 2021)

I started this journey in the late '70s or early '80s finding $5.00 bikes at yard sales. Quite a few were skip-tooth , ND equipped beauties. That morphed into fixing and gifting bikes to youngsters in the neighborhood, a lot of them friends of my young stepkids. I had 18 bikes in various states of repair! We would all go as a family and ride at HB or Oceanside CA, a lot of the places I see on here.
Then I was on the road, looking for greener pastures while raising the kids and owning a small farm in Oregon.
I went through divorce and found a new partner,  and have settled back into playing with old bikes, thanks to the Cabe.
This site has restarted the dream.
Thank you Cabers!!


----------



## ian (Feb 17, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I bought a 1961 2 speed Schwinn Tiger at a yard sale for $10 in 1995.  Later that same year i was in a bike shop in Walla Walla WA and saw one like mine (except in green) and mine was nicer.  They wanted $200 for their bike.
> 
> The shop owner saw me eye balling the Tiger and asked me if i liked old bikes.  I answered in the affirmative and he then took me into the back room of his shop.  Hanging in that store room was multiple old balloon bikes from the 30's through the 50's that he had taken in on trade over the years.  I bought some of those bikes from him and also refurbished several for him.  He gave me one bike free for every 2 i refurbished for him.  He also reimbursed me for parts i had to get elsewhere to complete the bikes.
> 
> ...



They still have quite a few hanging on the walls. The Bike Barn. About a mile away from me.


----------



## Astroyama (Feb 17, 2021)

During High School I was a service tech at a bicycle shop and raced BMX.
Also had a few motorcycles when I was young (13) and raced flat-track as a member of the Jackpine Gypsies and Sioux Valley Cycle Club...whereas the Ol'Gheezers in the club always had classic whips.  
Also the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally as locals...Vintage Motorcycle Racing.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 18, 2021)

twas lucky...back in 1975 a friend took me to this bicycle shop in an old Victorian type house in San Jose ..way out on 1st street..can't remember.the name wright off hand..my friend was a bike mechanic at the Sanford bike shop.in Palo alto   at that time.... i was riding a schwinn corvette 5-speed i bought in 1961...been a bike nut ever cents......


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2021)

mrg said:


> Always had 2nd hand Schwinns and did a lot of digging for parts to make dirt bikes & choppers in the mid-late 60's ( back then we found stuff in the orange groves, riverbed, RR tracks, barns & vacant lots! ) and there was my dads 55 Spitfire ( my cousin bought new at Pioneer Schwinn in Norwalk Ca. ) that we terrorized then robbed part off of and left behind garage, well then 2 things happened, mid 70's news footage of Joe Breeze and the Norcal Marin gang racing Klunkers down Mt. Tam started the digging again ( only seemed to bring home frames and skiptooth rims ) to build bikes for the Mt. Wilson downhill here in Socal and a move to HB, cruising the beach trail after surfing and going to Gertrude's PP & Recycled Cycle seeing all that cool stuff  I started thinking about all the parts I passed over digging ( tank, springers etc. ) and that started the hunt!. pic is my 3rd used bike ( 1st was a Colson chain drive trike then a 24 in Dx ), I still have the rear rim of that 24 ( cut the frame to make a chopper and my dad thru it away ) and maybe that 64 StingRay frame but that's for a different thread!, I think that used 64 lime StingRay really started it!, Filled my mom’s patio and garage by the mid-80s
> View attachment 1192794View attachment 1192936



Finally got my Cousins/Dads 55 Spitfire for a ride, just need to post Wanted section for a coulpe sets of OG dbl butted 10 5/8 spokes to re-lace and take off the added tank to make it like it was when I was a kid!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Feb 25, 2021)

Easy answer for me.... in the basement of my childhood home from the day I was born (now 52) was the remains of the 1937 CCM Flyte my great uncle bought new and my father inherited and used (and modified!) in the 1950's.  I have inherited it and it now has two Flyte siblings and a couple of others.... Took me years to get all the parts to reverse my fathers mods to wheels bars and seat!


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2021)

Growing up, all the neighborhoods kids and myself would go to the dump almost everyday after school. We always went right for the scrap metal pile. We would build bikes, and wreck them on the ride home. We destroyed a lot of old bikes.... I wish I had save a few.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2021)

found an old bike at a garage sale


----------

